# Chromecast + emulators: Can someone explain this to me?



## Nerdtendo (Jan 22, 2018)

I initially thought that Chromecast would mirror everything on my phone 1:1, but some things have told me otherwise. Before I decide to buy it though, I want to make sure I have all the information. Can I play my emulators on my TV with a Chromecast?


----------



## fedehda (Jan 22, 2018)

I've read that there's some kind of input or video lag with the chrome cast. Don't have one to test by myself


----------



## azublazer (Jan 22, 2018)

Make sure to get the newest one. The original chromecast sucks dick. It lags and there's input delay.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 22, 2018)

You can't necessarily mirror everything, but there are emulators that support Chromecast casting, so you could play some emulators on your TV.

However, as mentioned by fedehda, there's quite a bit of input and video lag with a Chromecast, it's not necessarily recommended for gaming. For $40, you could get a Fire TV stick and sideload emulators onto that instead, where they'll be played on the stick itself. Or you could get a Raspberry Pi, and setup RetroPie for emulators as well.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a rooted chromecast from like 4 years ago, and I have a newer one. I only use my newer one for plex and netflix. My rooted one gives me some issues with video compatibility when watching videos from plex, like it get audible pops and clicks.

What else good can a chromecast be used for? What good things can I do with my rooted chromecast?


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 22, 2018)

Chromecast isn't a full fledged Android TV box, you might reduce the input lag and delay if you connect your Android to Ethernet but if you _really _want to enjoy emulators on screen, Chromecast is just not gonna cut it.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 22, 2018)

Alright, thanks guys. Chromecast is a no-go. I just wish I could mirror my phone to TV. I have some pretty far saves there.


----------

